

Intel 8080 CPU emulator (written in HTML5 and JS) - zhazam
http://www.tramm.li/i8080/

======
biot
Bellard's jslinux does steal the thunder from this, but one interesting twist
on this is that you can persist storage in your local browser database and do
drag and drop tape mounting.

Now that full-system emulation has been shown to be feasible and performant in
javascript, it's like the four minute mile has been broken and it will be
interesting to see the hundreds of variations and practical uses of these
techniques that will result.

------
mahrain
Could this one boot CP/M or MS-DOS?

~~~
wazoox
There wasn't any MS-DOS running on 8080. If it emulates the Z80 and a couple
of other things, it could run MSX-DOS.

------
zbowling
had that x86 emulator that could boot linux a few days ago.

~~~
Zev
Who cares? This is still an awesome bit of code.

But, if you really want to go there, based on the dates listed on
<http://www.tramm.li/iWiki/FrontPage.html>, this was done a few months prior
to Bellard's x86 emulator :)

